# Ctrl+V



## robomilk (Oct 8, 2006)

Simple. You just paste whatever happens to be on your clipboard right now. Mine just happens to be: 



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJnoDFEAF0g



NEXT!


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Oct 8, 2006)

From the last post I made on these boards:



> Anytime you want to be right here
> Just imagine me and all this will appear
> You can keep this moment all your life forever near.
> A dream worth keeping.
> ...


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 8, 2006)

> Called to note the HRPR issue has been resolved. System connectivity issues have been restored. Users have been notified.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 8, 2006)

> EF 135mm f/2 L



Next lens on my equipment wishlist.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 8, 2006)

> At any rate I'm done here.



... LOL, last thing a user said on my forum before I banned him. Damn right he was done there.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 8, 2006)

> I don't believe



uh, I have no idea where this is from


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 8, 2006)

> http://louie.wereanimal.net/furryart/woofcomicstrip.htm



just some adult comic strip i was tellin one of my friends on aim about yesterday. it is adult so i warn you if you don't like that stuff. (plus i have to provide a warning for adult material links on the forums anyway.)


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 8, 2006)

> [*]



Uhm...oh yeah!  From when I was making my post in the "your favorite comedians" thread.  Marks beginning of a new list item.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Oct 8, 2006)

> Any member of a class can cross with any other member of the same class (ie, mammal-mammal even if it's a cat with a dog).



Haha, from a roleplay I run.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 8, 2006)

ooooo....hey tibbs off topic but where can i find this roleplay of yours???7???

also 


> http://fatpenguinblog.com/?p=451



from earlier today.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Oct 8, 2006)

http://p212.ezboard.com/bafterearth <- Out of Exile

I changed that rule after a little extra thought


----------



## robomilk (Oct 8, 2006)

Right now....



> A furvert (a portmanteau of the words 'furry' and 'pervert') is someone who is sexually aroused by erotic furry artwork, stories, or similar material. The term was coined in the earliest days of furry fandom. Nowadays, the term is often used with humorous or ironic intent by furries themselves, but has much more negative connotations outside of the fandom.



From WikiFur


----------



## izartist (Oct 8, 2006)

Mine's empty right now.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 8, 2006)

> rincoglionit



From an Italian's DA journal, I was hoping to figure out what that word means... no avail.


----------



## Pinkuh (Oct 8, 2006)

> http://lostthelead.com/index.php?archive=1151727127&subaction=list-archive&do=archives



Heh... was trying to explaine to someone what "Berued" ment.


----------



## Fox Amoore (Oct 8, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> Right now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, Furvert... Isn't that just an awesome word =)


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 8, 2006)

> http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop



Do not go to that.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 8, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> > http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
> 
> 
> 
> Do not go to that.



ok so i am curious kind of person here and decided to have a look anyway. to which i must respond: WTF WAS THAT BS PICHU?! IF YOU DIDN'T WANT PEOPLE TO GO THERE THAN YOU SHOULD HAVE EXPLAINED WHY!!! I STRONGLY URGE EVERYONE TO STAY AWAY FROM THERE!!! IT IS EXTREMELY MALICIOUS!! SHAME ON THEE PICHU FOR EVEN POSTING THAT LINK IN THE FIRST PLACE KNOWING FULL WELL JUST HOW CURIOUS PLENTY OF FURS CAN BE WHEN YOU TELL THEM NOT TO DO SOMETHING!! IT TOTALLY HACKED MY COMP AND TRIED TO INSTALL SOFTWARE (WHICH I STOPPED) AND IT TRIED TO CREATE 3 NEW NET CONNECTIONS TO MY COMPUTER BY ACTIVATING MY INTERNET CONNECTION WIZARD REPEATEDLY (WHICH I ALSO STOPPED) AND THEN JUST TO BE SAFE I USED SYSTEM RESTORE TO GO BACK ONE DAY.


----------



## izartist (Oct 8, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great, now I feel an even stronger urge to see for myself.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 8, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> > http://members.on.nimp.org/?u=timecop
> 
> 
> 
> Do not go to that.



Oh snap!
You killed my fire fox!


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 8, 2006)

um..i got nothing...give me like 10 minutes till i copy something by mistake

expect a ytmnd btw


----------



## TeeGee (Oct 8, 2006)

> plateau



Trying to spell something right and failing.


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Oct 8, 2006)

> I'm not a robot without emotions-I'm not what you see
> I've come to help you with your problems, so we can be free
> I'm not a hero, I'm not a saviour, forget what you know
> I'm just a man whose circumstances went beyond his control
> ...



A-heh. Yeah. Guess what song this is from.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 8, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you serious? Whenever I clicked it once, it only opened a bunch of windows in firefox, which all I did to stop it all was close firefox.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 8, 2006)

dead serious pichu. it wouldn't let me close out firefox cuz i had to close a strange error message box first, only that wouldn't close until the 57th time and after that is when all the other stuff started happening. 
the error message stated that firefox didn't know how to open the page because the irc for that page didn't apply to any known application or something like that.

edit: it also showed a very nasty looking picture on the background of the page.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 8, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> dead serious pichu. it wouldn't let me close out firefox cuz i had to close a strange error message box first, only that wouldn't close until the 57th time and after that is when all the other stuff started happening.
> the error message stated that firefox didn't know how to open the page because the irc for that page didn't apply to any known application or something like that.



task manager is your friend.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Oct 8, 2006)

> *coughFredPhelpscoughdie*



ah. Political discussion.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 8, 2006)

They see me mowin' 
My front lawn 
I know they're all thinking 
I'm so White N' nerdy 

Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Can't you see I'm white n' nerdy 
Look at me I'm white n' nerdy! 
I wanna roll with- 
The gangsters 
But so far they all think 
I'm too white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
I'm just too white n' nerdy 
We really white n' nerdy 

First in my class here at M.I.T. 
Got skills I'm a 
Champion of DND 
MC Escher that's 
My favorite MC 
Keep your 40 
I'll just have an Earl Grey tea 
My rims never spin to the contrary 
You'll find they're quite stationary 
All of my action figures are cherry 
I got Stephen Hawking in my library 
My MySpace page is all totally pimped out 
I got people begging for my top 8 spaces 
Yo I got Pi out to a thousand places 
Ain't got no grills but I still wear braces 
I order all of my sandwiches with mayonnaise 
I'm a whiz at minesweeper I can play for days 
Once you see my sweet moves you're gonna stay amazed, my fingers movin' so fast I'll set the place ablaze 
There's no killer rap I haven't run 
A past gal well I'm number 1 
I play with calculus just for fun 
I ain't got a get but I gotta soldering gun 
Happy Days is my favorite theme song 
I can sure kick your butt in a game of ping pong 
I'll ace any trivia quiz you bring on 
I'm fluent in Java Script as well as Klingon 

They see me roll on, my Segway! 
I know in my heart they think I'm 
white n' nerdy! 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Can't you see I'm white n' nerdy 
Look at me I'm white n' nerdy 
I'd like to roll with- 
The gangsters 
Although it's apparent I'm too 
White n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
I'm just too white n' nerdy 
How'd I get so white n' nerdy? 

I've been browsing, inspectin' 
X-men comics you know I collect 'em 
The pens in my pocket 
I must protect 'em 
all my ergonomic keyboard 
Shopping online for deals on some writable media 
I edit Wikipedia 
I memorized the Holy Grail 
Really well 
I can recite it right now have you 
ROTFLOL 
I got a business doing websites 
When my friends need some code who do they call? 
I do HTML do for them all 
Even make a homepage for my dog! 
Got myself a fanny pack 
they were having a sale down at the GAP 
Spend my nights with a roll of bubble wrap 
POP POP! Hope no one sees me get freaky! 

I'm nerdy in the extreme and whiter than sour cream 
I was in AV club and Glee club and even the chess team! 
Only question I ever thought was hard 
Was do I like Kirk or do I like Piccard? 
I spend every weekend 
at the Renaissance Faire 
I got my name on my underwear! 

They see me strollin' 
They laughin' 
And rollin' their eyes 'cause 
I'm so white n' nerdy 
Just because I'm white n' nerdy 
Just because I'm white n' nerdy 
All because I'm white n' nerdy 
Holy cow I'm white n' nerdy 
I wanna bowl with- 
the gangsters 
but oh well it's obvious I'm 
white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy 
I'm just too white n' nerdy 
Look at me I'm white n' nerdy! 


hehe a song i posted earlier on the "powerful lyrics" thread


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 8, 2006)

> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/themes/



a response to a question someone asked me about where i got my skin/theme for firefox.


----------



## Pico (Oct 8, 2006)

osive> UMMM
[21:34] <Corrosive>


----------



## DavidN (Oct 8, 2006)

Let's see...



> is!yt 773ds",



No, I don't have any idea either.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 8, 2006)

> èŒãˆ



Needed to look up that kanji.


----------



## Corrosive (Oct 9, 2006)

mY nam eis candi (which i cnat spel proply) but i sumtims call myslef vlevetdrizzle


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.it-he.org/deus3.htm

Whack shit you can do in Deus Ex


----------



## Magica (Oct 9, 2006)

System Error
Database responded: Too many connections!


----------



## wut (Oct 9, 2006)

> Anime is no match for the Nightbringer.



also 



			
				DavidN said:
			
		

> Let's see...
> 
> *snip*



You win hard for having a Knightmare related avatar.


----------



## robomilk (Oct 9, 2006)

> javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.images; DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i<DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ].style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5; DIS.top=Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5}R++}setInterval('A()',5 ); void(0);



Copy and paste that into the address bar. I dares ya!


----------



## Kairyu (Oct 9, 2006)

I swore someone posted the same thing at 4chan =p.

As for me my last ctrl+V was this: 

```
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kairyu/
```

Just linking a friend to my FA page, bleh that was boring.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 9, 2006)

Let's see...

{hits 'paste'}

Hmm, clipboard is empty.


----------



## Evol (Oct 9, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> InvaderPichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She clearly said "do not go to that."  Next I hear you're going to yell at the hair dryer company after you dropped it in your bath.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 9, 2006)

shush you. i don't wanna hear it. besides it's human nature to want to do things we are told not to do. it's embedded into our brains from the moment we turn 2 years old. deal with it. all i'm saying is a description of what would happen woulda' been nice. anyway the problem was resolved yesterday so there is no point in you bringing it up now evol.



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Had better not ask ya whether you think nothingkat's FA review is sincere or satire, then, D-wolf?



just a quote i took for a response in another thread earlier.


----------



## robomilk (Oct 9, 2006)

> Lucifer Mac Mordred 3000



My MSN name!


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 9, 2006)

> http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/2237/schiebmk4.jpg



Explanation: Lara ( left ) was about to do a little RPing with me. So she said something like "I'll just push my Char over to WT[=WorldTalk, Roleplay Chat]"

So... I did that in 10 minutes or something on oc and pasted her the link as a response =) 

~Sylv


----------



## emptyF (Oct 9, 2006)

janis said:
			
		

> the sprint dude said he'd write it and i'll get it tomorrow.
> 
> in general, people have said:
> 
> ...



she's the manager and this is what she writes like.  and they pay her more than they paid me.  can you see why i quit and am now just using them for their monies?


----------



## angieness (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34454264/

hehe


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 9, 2006)

angieness said:
			
		

> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34454264/
> 
> hehe


 *lol* 



> 27.o3.1298 n.Sk.
> 
> Verdammt frÃ¼h morgens....
> 
> Nach der unangenehmen, doch zumindest fÃ¼r Kane offensichtlich nicht ganz unerwarteten Begegnung mit den Scoia vorhin, mussten Lilith und Cordelia Kane bedauerlicherweise zurÃ¼cklassen, um den Weg unter der FÃ¼hrung von Nicolette fortzusetzen. Die Letztgenannte hatte sich scheinbar freiwillig fÃ¼r diese Aufgabe gemeldet, was recht seltsam ist, denn sie strahlt alles andere als Freundlichkeit aus, wÃ¤hrend sie sich den Weg durch den dunklen Wald bahnt und nur sehr wenig darauf achtet, ob die anderen ihr Ã¼berhaupt folgen....



Still Roleplaying. Pre-writen start text that I wrote yesterday, since I'm the gamemaster... 

Someday, I'm gonna do a comic with the plot of my RPG =) 

~Sylv


----------



## Evol (Oct 9, 2006)

That's what was in my clipboard so I'm on topic.



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> shush you. i don't wanna hear it. besides it's human nature to want to do things we are told not to do. it's embedded into our brains from the moment we turn 2 years old. deal with it. all i'm saying is a description of what would happen woulda' been nice. anyway the problem was resolved yesterday so there is no point in you bringing it up now evol.


----------



## Randomlizard (Oct 9, 2006)

hmmm... it appears i have nothing on the clipboard.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 10, 2006)

> I'm guessing they've included Yahoo games.



My response to that 64% of Online Gamers are Female.


----------



## yak (Oct 10, 2006)

```
function extractUnixtime(dateValue)
  {
      ////  Validate the user-supplied date in an input field to match the default format
      //
      //
      var pattern     = '(0[1-9]|[1|2]\\d|[3][0|1])\\.(0[1-9]|[1][0|1|2])\\.\\d{4}';
      var regexp      = new RegExp(pattern);

      if (!regexp.test(dateValue))
      {
          return false;
      }

      //                                       //
      ////  Generate and return a timestamp  ////
      //                                       //
      var dateParts = dateValue.split(".");
      var tmpDate;

      tmpDate = Date.parse(dateParts[1] + "/" + dateParts[0] + "/" + dateParts[2]);

      return tmpDate;
  }
```
me in the middle of rewriting DHTMLCalendar to fit my specific needs


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> besides it's human nature to want to do things we are told not to do.



It's pretty much any creature's nature to do things we are not told, be it human, animal, or furry


----------



## robomilk (Oct 10, 2006)

> UNFINISHED SYMPATHY - MASSIVE ATTACK



*whistles*


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 10, 2006)

> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/40040485/


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 10, 2006)

> a long, long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, a retarded planet was under attack by a rampaging dragon who was obsessed with shiny objects. his name was Silver and he was a shapeshifting kind of fire dragon who loved to eat tasty bloody meat for breakfast. at his side was his partner in crime; the almighty D-WOLF, who can attack you for 200 damage easily and over 999 damage if needed. as they slaughtered everything in sight they wondered if it was the right thing to do. All creatures were completely defenseless, except for a couple that still did not put up too much of a scuffle, which was sad really.



used on the grapevine game thread


----------



## Whirlaxis (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/classes/bc-shaman/talents.html?5500310510021535105150000000000000000000005005300000000000000

a talent build for elemental shjaman in burning crusade i posted on my guild forums


----------



## thelonelydragon (Oct 10, 2006)

> road tunnel


Ummm...work related stuff.


----------



## emptyF (Oct 10, 2006)

emptyF said:
			
		

> re-uploading cause i'm retarded and forgot to resize.



fixed all the pages on my drunkduck account today.  i pasted this a lot . . .


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.gamecritics.com/feature/artgallery/legendragoon/page01.php

used in another thread earlier this evening.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 11, 2006)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 11, 2006)

> Dear John I want a man who knows what love is all about you are generous kind thoughtful people who are not like you admit to being useless and inferior you have ruined me for other men I yearn for you I have no feelings whatsoever when we're apart I can forever be happy will you let me be yours Harriet



two different ways to punctuate that for awesome effect...


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 11, 2006)

Kyoni Malkat

adding someone from fa to my aim contact list.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 11, 2006)

Postcount +1

Used at another forum in a spam thread. I guess that applies here too.


----------



## coffeewolf (Oct 11, 2006)

> Guillotine Fist



was searching on the RO wiki


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/236583/

Ehh, just showing my mate from other forum (which I trust more and doesn't mind me being furry) my webcomic on ebuddy.com's MSN program.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Oct 11, 2006)

> nyoro~n




....I don't even know what that means.

I know its some chan thing though, and if anybody tells me to "LURK MOAR" .......


....just tell me plz?>_>


----------



## robomilk (Oct 11, 2006)

Our survey says!



> WIKI




Is that it? Anyway, I've just been messing around with MediaWiki. Maybe one day I'll actually get to use it....


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 11, 2006)

*blank*

Lol. I haven't copied anything yet since I put my PC up at my home &turned it on. 0.0


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 11, 2006)

> YOUREWELCOME
> Yucky Old Underdogs Raise Evil, Welcoming Every Little Crazy Old Monster Evenly
> 
> TIGERDRAGON



On the acronym game thread


----------



## kitsubaka (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/twll/

I was showing someone this users icon XD


----------



## DavidN (Oct 11, 2006)

http://geography.about.com/od/politicalgeography/a/missingcountry.htm

Because I was hugely annoyed that Scotland is on this list of countries that no longer exist. It was a bit of a surprise seeing as I just moved out of it a month ago.


----------



## imnohbody (Oct 11, 2006)

> http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/10/11/plane.crash/index.html



Someone in another forum had asked about the plane crash in NYC this afternoon, so I found a link to get them up to speed.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 11, 2006)

My clipboard currently contains an image, so it won't paste into the text box.


----------



## robomilk (Oct 12, 2006)

> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=3612&pid=46034#pid46034



A link to a post earlier in this thread!


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Oct 12, 2006)

> http://www.dragonspot.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2769



And no.. I'm not shamelessly advertising a forum that I just happen to moderate. Lol

*Possible adult content*


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 12, 2006)

> tsumetai kaze ga fuite hitori tachidomaru



looking up some lyrics


----------



## Moon-Baby (Oct 12, 2006)

> If I was sleeping and I woke up getting head, I WOULD SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BE THANKFUL.



oh.....a fun little political topic..heh...


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Oct 12, 2006)

Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> > If I was sleeping and I woke up getting head, I WOULD SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BE THANKFUL.
> 
> 
> 
> oh.....a fun little political topic..heh...



musta been one hell of a political topic!


----------



## Moon-Baby (Oct 12, 2006)

> width ="30%"



lol coding....>_>



> musta been one hell of a political topic!


yes. it is. it rox ur sox, or something.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 12, 2006)

> Nortair 680B?



I've no idea what this is, or why it qualifies as a question.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 12, 2006)

> Are you implying that you want some one to bend the big bad wolf over?



Something from a msn convo...
:wink:


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/233156/

....-_-;;;

Not advertising, but showing others what my furry character looks like..x3


----------



## DavidN (Oct 12, 2006)

Hmm, I dread to think.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 12, 2006)

sÉÉª

...stupid linguistics homework


----------



## izartist (Oct 12, 2006)

I finally have something, but you may not want to see it.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v158/PhotosThatRock/Misc/FATGUY.jpg


----------



## robomilk (Oct 13, 2006)

> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/text/lincolnkennedy



Copied and pasted when showing a mate on MSN. It's crazy the coincidences that can happen.


----------



## Ruiner (Oct 13, 2006)

> 1045-1082-5961-4825-0157-9440



Output from a key generator for PS:CS/2


----------



## yak (Oct 13, 2006)

> find . ( -size +0b -and -size -99k ) -and ( -iname '*.jpg' -or -iname '*.png' -or -iname '*.gif' ) > 99k.txt


was considering running this.. but reconsidered.


----------

